# Betta Swim fast top top,then falls to bottom



## Dess2320 (Aug 25, 2012)

Please help!!! I added two female Betta with my male the other day,for one hour and then removed the females in fear they would hurt each other. Since then he has been acting strange. Still making bubble nests but I bought a heater today and now he swims fast to the top and then falls to the bottom of the tank. ... He is also in a new tank. When I bought a 3 gallon tank, I added him and the females. Only other thing I gave him different was dried blood worms. Not even sure if he ate them...


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Bettas will still make their bubblenest while sick, depressed, healthy, whenever. LebronTheBetta made an informative thread... If I find it I can post the link here if you want!
--
Your water's temperature should be much higher, and be around 77-80F roughly. 
EDIT: With the heater make sure you acclimatize him slowly to the new temperature, slowly bringing the temperature up a degree every hour until you have reached the proper temperature!
--
Out of curiousity, what sort of food do you feed him? Brand name? How many, and how many times a day?
--
I made this post on your other thread, but it appears you made a new one... SO! xD


----------



## Dess2320 (Aug 25, 2012)

I feed him Wardley Betta Pellets.. I think he may be dead. He swam under the filter


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's one of the worst Betta foods I'm afraid... 

It's great you took out those females! The male would've been stressed or killed them. :\ You should never put a male and female Betta together unless you're breeding. This is the thread I made about bubblenests that Painted mentioned. That should answer your questions.  Video? Are the females still in the tank? And please fill this out: Here.


----------



## Dess2320 (Aug 25, 2012)

He's gone. My heart is broken. My girls are crying... I was new with Betta fish and I listened to the manager at PetSmart because I didn't know any better and now he is gone. He was fine and happy in my small tank. I bought 3 gallon tank and now he died. I feel horrible...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw... I'm so sorry!! :'(


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

To be clear, he wasn't fine in his small tank. He really did need a bigger one! I'm so sorry he didn't make it, but you should never put females in with a male, or a male in with another male. You should only do this if you are breeding, in which case you really need to know a LOT about it before undertaking it!


----------



## Dess2320 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you... It was my fault fr trusting a manager of the fish department at Pet Smart. You would think they would know. I asked her if I could put a female with my male and she said yes but you need two females. I only left them in the tank for an hour and watched them. I wonder if the females had a disease. He was fine until I put him with the females for a brief period. He then became lethargic and just wasn't himself. Then tonight he swam real fast to the top as to get air and then floated and fell to the bottom of the tank. Then he went behind the filter and died. He had such a cute personality and I feel horrible he is gone. I was stupid to listen to the Pet Smart worker. My fault


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I think the manager may have been thinking about guppies... People keep guppies in trios like that, two girls and one male... I'm sorry about your loss :/


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

FYI, not all employees of Petsmart give you bad advice like that! It's important before getting any type of pet to thoroughly research it ahead of time, and make sure you are fully educated and prepared. I can't believe she told you that you could put females in with a male, the petsmart training on bettas specifically covers the "bettas are territorial" aspects of these fish!


----------

